# careers



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

Curious, on your type(s) and what career choices. 
I am in my early 20s, and looking for my own career paths. 
I tried to get into computer science, but I hated it (school at least). 
Now I am thinking about pursuing something in childhood development ...sorta thing. Idk what degrees there are I wanna do something in psychology sorta thing. 
sooooo curious on what everyone else chose/choosing


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I studied anthropology and linguistics, simply because it interested me. 

For work I chose teaching English as a second/foreign language, because it allowed me to travel and change jobs frequently. But I didn't like it that much because I'm not a "people person."

Eventually, I became a freelance copy editor. I liked that.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

ENTP, worked as a security analyst, doing security engineering internships along with working towards a cybersecurity masters degree so I have a hunch that I may just end up in security

also my INTJ partner is a software engineer


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

INTJ here. 

My education was 3D modeling - I loved it, but that industry bombed about the time I was finishing up school.

Been pursuing Project/Program Management (with some side-tracks) for the last ~7 years, and I enjoy it. Currently working with an IT company, and I enjoy that more than construction. Unfortunately, my last company (which I was with for 6 years) had me positioned to move to the next level, but then covid hit and they did MASSIVE layoffs. So there I was, ready for the next level, but a swamped workforce and few openings. 

Without the actual experience at that level, I've had to resort back to a level (in terms of job title and pay rate) I was at 5 years ago....needless to say, it's been a tough blow to take, especially since at my last company I had been side-tracked/shuffled into an unrelated role that I wasn't particularly interested in, but paid well there, so I took it with plans to revert back to this career path (which is exactly what I was in the middle of when the world got turned on its head). 

I still enjoy the work though, in this IT world it's more fun as there is more change and things don't stay the same, so I have a feeling it will be more likely to have the opportunity to keep me engaged a lot longer than, say, construction would.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm an xNTP. Got a bachelor and master in CS and have been a programmer since. One way to pick is to maximize the balance between something you're good at (Ti), something you enjoy (Fi), something that pays well (Te), and something that the world needs (Fe).


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

starwars said:


> Curious, on your type(s) and what career choices.
> I am in my early 20s, and looking for my own career paths.
> I tried to get into computer science, but I hated it (school at least).
> Now I am thinking about pursuing something in childhood development ...sorta thing. Idk what degrees there are I wanna do something in psychology sorta thing.
> sooooo curious on what everyone else chose/choosing


I would go for what you could see yourself doing that makes you the most money.
You can study various things in your life but a career is about making money.
Don't pick something you don't like to do obviously but if you're choosing between similar things it's best to go with the highest monetary reward.
More money equals more freedom.

I'm a Chiropractor - I make decent money.
If I had more confidence in myself in my youth I'd have set the bar even higher but the younger version of myself would have been prettty content with what I've accomplished so far.
As you age your goals evolve and hopefully you dream bigger and bigger.
You can study things that you're interested in as separate entities from your career choice.
Maybe even get enough money to integrate your interests into a career but first start with making money.

That's my advice.


----------



## TheTraveller7 (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm in IT. My role is closer to that of a Project Manager than a technical employee. I would prefer it being focused on technicalities.

I really get a flow when working on technicalities. Just created my first website this weekend and loved it (my job is in a completely different area of IT).

I studied something completely unrelated to IT, but couldn't find job afterwards so I decided to go for IT and it was a good decision.


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

Meekers said:


> ENTP, worked as a security analyst, doing security engineering internships along with working towards a cybersecurity masters degree so I have a hunch that I may just end up in security
> 
> also my INTJ partner is a software engineer


I tried going after something in security, but I cannot teach myself (online classes)I have no drive towards it


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Not a NT by myself but working in IT engineering area and have seen and met them a lot there


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

ENTJ,

Also a project manager lol.

Work with redundant electrical infrastructure for data centers and defense projects. Really enjoy it.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

INFJ

Physics, then AI, then quantitative finance, then back to AI. (Now I want back to quant fin).


----------

